# Had to share!



## hcdoxies (Sep 22, 2010)

Lizzy is currently being married to Dusty :-D (if you know what I mean) We expect puppies sometime around March 23rd. I went to drop Lizzy off at Dusty's house and his Mom helped me get some stacked pictures of them! I just love this pairing... they are going to make stunning babies! We may be putting one in the show ring... we'll see how they turn out!

Lizzy - chocolate based cream longhair - 13 pounds









Dusty - cream dapple longhair - 9 pounds









Side by side... I love this picture!









Make sure to bookmark my USTREAM channel - you can watch Lizzy have her puppies LIVE on/around March 23rd! HillCountry Dachshunds - USTREAM.tv


----------



## luvMyBRT (Mar 8, 2010)

Gorgeous pair! :happy:


----------



## hcdoxies (Sep 22, 2010)

We had two confirmed ties and are expecting puppies on/around March 25th! Lizzy comes home on Tuesday and I'm pretty pumped - I missed my girl


----------



## mischiefgrrl (Oct 28, 2010)

I can't wait to see their puppies! They are going to be soooo gorgeous!


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

BEAUTIFUL!
Oh I can't wait to see the little babies!
If only I hadn't sworn off small dogs in my house. ( not because I don't like them, just because they haven't seemed to "fit" well in the past) 

Your babies are also so cute. I show my hubby every time you post, and all he says is "I know what you're thinking, and NO!" lol


----------



## hcdoxies (Sep 22, 2010)

CorgiPaws said:


> BEAUTIFUL!
> Oh I can't wait to see the little babies!
> If only I hadn't sworn off small dogs in my house. ( not because I don't like them, just because they haven't seemed to "fit" well in the past)
> 
> Your babies are also so cute. I show my hubby every time you post, and all he says is "I know what you're thinking, and NO!" lol


Thank you thank you! I can't wait to see them, either  Only 7.5 more weeks!


----------



## hcdoxies (Sep 22, 2010)

I picked up Lizzy on Tuesday - after 2.5 weeks! She was really happy to see me!


----------



## harrkim120 (Feb 2, 2010)

Awww...so cute. My Boston like to ride in the car seat too.


----------



## mischiefgrrl (Oct 28, 2010)

Awwww that is one genuinely happy girl!!!


----------



## hcdoxies (Sep 22, 2010)

Here's Lizzy at day 35 (of 63) -- just a small bump


----------



## Mia (Oct 4, 2010)

Awesome  So adorable! Congrats!


----------

